# Advice - where to go??



## irishpaul22 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi, my two friends and I are leaving Ireland for Australia at the start of October 09 and we were wondering what to do/where to go. We are flying in to Sydney and were planning to travel up the east coast for three weeks to Cairns before flying to Perth to find work. We're only really going to Perth as we hear it's the best place to get work. My questions are:

Is the east coast a good place to start?
Any hints/tips for the east coast - travel, hostels, etc?
Should we go to Perth for work or are there other good areas? 
What/where should we avoid?

Thanks!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I'll assume you';re coming out on a WHV and you ought to have a look at Harvest Trail - Harvest jobs - Australian JobSearch and that'll give you an idea of seasonal work locations and possibly your best bet given that work in other fields could be harder to come by with global economic situation.

There'll be seasonal work opportunities up the east coast though it'll be getting warmer as year and northwards movement progresses but I'd suggest getting north where work is ASAP, maybe even fly to Cairns straight away and leave Sydney sightseeing for later, weather there can be a bit cooler still in October and possibility of spring storms etc., get some work whilst you can on Atherton Tablelands, see the reef/rainforest etc. in between as a rest if the heat/humidity starts getting to you and then head south and I'd take more than three weeks, especially if looking for work.

Don't know if opportunities over Perth way would be any better but just on population distribution alone I'd reckon you'll have far more opportunity on the eastcoast and as summer comes on, a move back south will have weather more comfortable and harvesting opportunities down around NSW, Victoria, Tasmania and SA will have developed, hopefully allowing you to earn more travelling cash and then about March, April think about heading Perth way and up the west coast, possibility of more seasonal work in Pearling at Broome and then agriculture at Kununurra or just head on to see Darwin and north at about the best time of year for there, June/July.

If you are on a WHV and want to consider being eligible for a second WHV, doing three months work in specific areas is necessary but does not need to be done all at once.

Have a look at BUG - the Backpackers' Ultimate guide to budget travel in Australia re guide to hostels and you may want to consider joining YHA Australia for discounts and some good travel/accommodation deals they have and if you're looking to keep costs down even think about getting a tent, maybe even a cheap car, especially if here for 12 months - have a look at Kings Cross Car Market Online , wwww.tradingpost.com.au and on hostel notice boards of a few in Sydney, quite a few up around the Central Railway Station and for a cheaper one not so bad, check out Alfred Park in BUG guide.

As to what to avoid, Crocs up north inhabitate a lot of rivers and so don't go swimming just anywhere.


----------



## bizonapage (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey guys,

Sydney, Cairns and Perth. How cool. That's a really big trip. 

What type of work will you be looking for?

Depending on your age, you might find some useful information in guides and online videos about travelling around Australia.


----------

